# I did a BAAAAAD thing!



## steamer (Jan 2, 2011)

I went and got me another lathe

 A 9" Southbend Workshop...long bed with a chuck, collets and drawbar....

Needs TLC.....and a place in my very crowded shop to put it!

This is going to get interesting.....

The price was extremely reasonable...... ;D $0

I'll put several hundred in time and materials to get her operational again

What was I thinking.......... :


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 2, 2011)

You were thinking "Heyy I can find room for that" am I correct.


Congrats I wouldn't of turned that down either!


----------



## rake60 (Jan 2, 2011)

I looked in the dictionary for a proper definition of the word "BAAAADD".

Nothing there!  

Congrats on the score!

Rick


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 2, 2011)

steamer  said:
			
		

> I went and got me another lathe




Here we go again! Send pics of the switch and motor plates!!

Kidding! Hope the new machine works out for you!!


----------



## steamer (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks Steve.....it's single phase and it's running....though it's been beaten with an UGLY stick and has overspray of several tones on her...I think she'll clean up

The family member whom I got it from has it set up in his shop, on a home built tube stand.....facing the wall!...kinda hard to run that way.... :big: I didn't say anything

I'm glad he's a fantastic electrician!

The bed is REALLY long....like maybe it's the elusive 4'6" bed 9......I didn't have a tape measure...I hope not!

OH this is going to be ugly.....I need a major shoe horn and pry bar for this one.

Dave


----------



## steamer (Jan 2, 2011)

Yea Doc.....Ol-iron disease is fatal and there is no known cure!

Dave


----------



## steamer (Jan 2, 2011)

Rick,

You'll find the "Baaad Thing" right next to the picture of the knuckel head who NEEDS 5 lathes..... with three of them in a 1 car garage complete with a 10' bench, 2 mills, a Drill press, Two bandsaws, T&C grinder and two bench grinders, two bench mounted tool chests, a surface plate in the bench, a roll around tool box, shelves up the wazoo, a small air compressor, central shop vac system, and ah ....oh and a complete steamplant from my boat....and still have some room to move around...... : :big: *club* *club* *club* Rof}


----------



## Twmaster (Jan 3, 2011)

steamer  said:
			
		

> Yea Doc.....Ol-iron disease is fatal and there is no known cure!



I have heard a cup of Rust-olium fixes that disease.


----------



## Maryak (Jan 3, 2011)

Dave,

If it's going to be a problem, I'm sure one or two of us could store it for you. ;D At that price I would have done a BAAAAD thing myself. 

Best Regards
Bob

PS sorry I left out an A or 2. :


----------



## b.lindsey (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice find Steamer....but....... th_wwp

Regards,
Bill


----------



## steamer (Jan 3, 2011)

b.lindsey  said:
			
		

> Nice find Steamer....but....... th_wwp
> 
> Regards,
> Bill



Well...it'll be a week anyway.  make sure you wear your glasses....UGLY!

I'll check her out once she's here. If she's still good...and I don't need a completely worn out lathe taking up space on my bench...I'll tear her down, clean/repair/repaint. Visually, the ways looked dry, dirty but without a great deal of wear.  Visuals won't cut it though, and I'll need to run some checks before I get too deep into this beast. There's a lot of surface rust....but not on the ways ...she clearly sat for a long time, I think in an autobody shop based on the overspray and such

She'll sit on the right half of my bench. The Waltham will be on the left half, and the Logan on the side of the shop opposite....I'll be sitting in a sea of lathes! ;D

Dave


----------



## Royal Viking (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice find.  ;D


----------



## Deanofid (Jan 4, 2011)

*club*

Ugly? For the price it sounds like a beauty to me, Dave. Lucky feller.



			
				steamer  said:
			
		

> I'll be sitting in a sea of lathes! ;D



That doesn't sound like a BAAAAAD thing, at all! Have some fun.  ;D

Dean


----------



## tel (Jan 4, 2011)

I tried to do a BAAAAAD thing today, but got beat out on ebay. A Sheraton (Aus Southbend 9" clone) went for a good price, but the distance beat me. Time I factored in freight it was beyond me!


----------



## steamer (Jan 9, 2011)

Well, I got some information...too much on the honey do list to go get some pictures...but

It's a SB 9 x 4.5  model "A"  model CL-644R.....which as I understand is somewhat of a rarity.
12 speed with QC gearbox.

Thought the bed was long....54"!

Dave


----------



## steamer (Jan 9, 2011)

Anybody got a 9 x 4.5?  I was wondering about the support pillar footprint.

Can I get the bed pillars on a 48" wide bench?

Dave


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 10, 2011)

have a long bed floor model. 
pillars are close to the ends of the bed.
will hang over a 48" bench. 
Tin


----------



## steamer (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks Tin!


Dave


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 10, 2011)

you need bench stretcher. 
Tin


----------



## steamer (Jan 10, 2011)

YUP

4 1/2" buy my measure......HMMMMM


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 10, 2011)

One of these would do the trick
http://www.searsoutlet.com/d/product_details.jsp?pid=9299&mode=buyNewOnly&source=googleps
Tin


----------



## steamer (Jan 10, 2011)

YUP,

That would work, but to bring that in, something else has to go.

I built a roll around bench that I use for my grinding station. It's crude but works.

If I brought that in, the roll around bench would have to go.

Then I would have to find a place for my grinders. Additionally, the bench would have to have the casters put on so that I can get things in through the garage door...around the lathe.

The plus side is one side of my custom made 10' Oak fixed bench would be spared "lathe" duty....and an unsightly 4 1/2" extension.


Well 

I could put the Gorton 265 next to the arbor press... It would be more accessable there anyway.
I could put the Baldor grinder in behind the drill press on the main bench
The H/V bandsaw is on a low roll around cart and can go in the foot well of the bench.
The 14" delta saw can takes it's place....next to the Logan...which by virtue of sheer weight...stays where she is ;D

That leaves my 8" bench grinder, which is for rudimentary hack work...like axes...to find a home somewhere....I can deal with that

The stuff in the roll around will need a home but I think I can toss a bit of it anyway

Take the 500lb casters off and put them on the new bench
Mount the lathe on top
One of the draws for chucks and collets
Stow what I want to keep from the clearance.

Sell the 4" jointer hiding in the corner
Get rid of a bunch of scrap.  I made a good penny the last time I did that....got some room from it to boot!


Oh My what have I done..... :

OK first things first.....is this thing a T**&% or is it worth doing this over....... ;D


Dave


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 10, 2011)

decisions decisions!!!!
Tin


----------



## steamer (Jan 17, 2011)

OK
Checked it out tonight. I wiped the bed ways with a rag....all the frosting is still there!

Never been crashed.

Large dials

CREAMPUFF!

 ;D

Time to buy a bench! woohoo1


Dave


----------

